# Ronseal Cupboard Melamine MDF paint ?



## Dog (29 Sep 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has used this paint for painting melamine/MDF and what you think of it ?

Cheers,

Dog


----------



## nicewood (4 Oct 2009)

Never heard of it, is it brush or gun applied


----------



## Dog (9 Oct 2009)

I believe you apply it by brush, however I'll be trying it out myself soon so I'll review what it's like to use and post back here :wink: 

Here's the official blurb on it: http://www.ronseal.co.uk/products/product.jsp?id=7

Dog


----------



## nicewood (20 Oct 2009)

Have you used this paint yet?


----------

